# Best Twitter client for easily reading a list



## JstnBsn (Jun 29, 2012)

What's the best app for reading a Twitter list? I follow 400+ people and reading everything is not happening so I keep a list of the 50 or so people I want to read everything from. Right now Tweetdeck/Tweakdeck is the best. It gives me a notification when there are new tweets from the people in the list or the list is easily accessible if I start the app regularly. It also reliably remembers my previous timeline position which is a must. The only downside is that it doesn't show retweets, but it's a major downside. The official client is great for everything else but handles lists horribly.

So preferable features:
Easy access to the list (accessible within 1 or 2 clicks/swipes from the app opening or notification)
remember timeline position within the list
shows all content, including retweets

Any suggestions?


----------

